# Who's kicking BUTT?



## Tabitha (Mar 7, 2008)

LANE! 

Your etsy sales are kicking BUTT!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

congrats!! wow...i gave up on etsy a long time ago


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sometimes I want to give up on etsy too because sales are not great. I've been on there for quite some time and the only things that sell are my samples. No one really buys regular sized soap that much?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 8, 2008)

That is cool that you are doing well on ETSY, I never had much luck on there.  Guess you have a niche


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 10, 2008)

Just about done there.  I'm not re-listing products as they sell.  Ready to move on.  Etsy was good to me just recently started to turn south....
I'm going to have 2 distinct opposite lines of soap molds; a high quality, my normal TOG line and a super cheap line of lesser quality wood and no liners, and simple tops.  I think it may work, we'll see :roll:


----------



## Lane (Mar 20, 2008)

Ha! I never saw this post! Thanks for the link (AND post) Tab!

I have only been selling on Etsy for about a month, it is doing really well!

I HAVE to go back and agree with Tabitha about Etsy selling better than a personal website. My website NEVER moved this fast in the beginning.

Right now I am doing about 5 PIF (Pay It Forward) gifts a day! I figure it is a great way to bump sells into gear and they make me feel goood! Plus I add promo stuff to the PIF AND samples.  I'm getting a lot of returning customers.

I'm getting back GREAT feedback!


*How is everyone else doing on Etsy?*


----------



## Lane (Mar 20, 2008)

Here is some of the feedback I got:

"Really, it's a pleasure ! 
You don't sell crap, and your soap worth the money you ask for. 
I bought a set of 4 Hello Kitty soap about three months ago... They were so small ! And I paid like... 8$USD, shipping inclued for them. 

I'll do business with you again, that's for sure !" 

*
Also, I wanted to add that BUYING on Etsy really helps sells! 100% of the money I make on Etsy I spend in other shops!*


----------

